
Startup Strategies: Aim Your Sales Efforts - alifaziz
http://gigaom.com/2010/10/30/startup-strategies-aiming-your-sales-efforts/
======
iuguy
An interesting read. I especially liked the deal reviews. Quite often a
salesperson will find an opportunity, qualify it and then through no fault of
their own see it slide into the abyss. The checklist provided in TFA is a bit
OTT (For example the ROI calculation isn't always a good marker of interest
and isn't always necessary. Sometimes the customer needs to buy the
service/widget from someone for mandatory compliance and in that case your ROI
is less important) but it's essential that you do have a process for sorting
the wheat from the chaff.

